# bike options



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

So I would like to get a new bike, I have never bought a woman's geo (pinkwashing is not my favourite) but as I age I have less flexibility and think I could consider a bike with that size options that might suit that better. I need a ETT of probably no more than 51, I would like smaller bar size and 165 cranks. If the bike has optimal hand positions for smaller hands, all the better, but I would like integral (If poss) Udi2 with disc brakes. I want a compact front crank and up to 32 in the back as I am in the mountains. I think that I see off the shelf bikes in Spec ruby and liv, I would love to get Titanium though, but not custom $ pricing. I think the spec is the most $$ at about $4500, I am 5'3" with a cycling inseam of about 31 I think, either way I have a short torso but I do not have short arms. If there are unisex bikes that come to the same cost even with component (bars and cranks I suppose, maybe stem) switching, that would work. My current bike has a ETT of 53 (http://www.motobecane.com/rdti/slti.html 48 cms). I have a 70 stem on this bike cranks are 175 in the compact I swapped in. I ride a fair bit and do quite a bit of climbing (this year >6k miles, 360,000ft). I would like this to be the last road bike I get LOL. I ride mostly for calories and sanity, I don't race and am 51. I do aim to do more endurance rides, maybe try lotoja or something like that. I would like to optimse drop postion too, if that would be something a smaller bike might acheive. 
Thanks for all advice.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

You can definitely get a very very good light steel custom frame in your budget or a straight gauge 105 level custom Ti. Or for not custom steel look at Honey Bikes. They make so many sizes and have women and men specific so unless you are way out of the ball park of normal proportion you should find a perfect fit.

"woman specific bikes" aren't just about geometry as it relates to fit by the way. As a percentage of total weight women have more weight in the hips and less in the shoulders as compared to guys (on average) so the geometry as it relates to handling is designed to take that into consideration.


----------

